# A very weird ossasion ,need advice



## victor92 (Oct 20, 2015)

Hello everybody ,i would like to share my story in order to help me by giving me some advices.

All of my symptoms started 10 months ago after experiencing a very big shock concerning my heath(not related to gut ).

I became hypochondriac, in the beginning my stools became loose but without having diarrhea ,i was defacating twice daily only in the morning.

After some weeks they started floating ,being rarely bulky,undigested food in stools and always loose, still without saying that it was diarrhea (2x daily in the morning) or smeling bad.

Around 5 months ago i did a colonoscopy, upper abdomen ultrasound, lipase amylase serum and celiac tests, everything normal, my doc prescribed me with probiotics and said it is a mild IBS.Probiotics made me worse so i didnt continue with them after a while.An another symptom that i have is upper abdomen bloating after eating lasting for 2 hours.

My symptoms started getting worse(floating,bulky,diarrhea,undigested food,bloating) so i came back to my doctor and prescribed me with Xifaran and trimebutine.Immediatelly i saw some improvement ,i started defacating twice daily always in the morning ,stools started sinking (that was the first time that happened after 10 months) not having diarrhea and stools being a bit more solid, the only thing i still have till today is upper abdomen bloating after eating.

I suffer from post traumatic stress disorted, mild depression and hypochondrism, i am obsessed with the idea of something is wrong with my pancreas but my doctor told me that according to my age(23) and the normal results(lipase ,amylase,ultrasound,ct scan) it almost imposible for my pancreas to create all of those symptoms especially without having pancreatitis or notable destructiong of it.

Three days ago i lost my grandma, same symptoms appeared again ,diarrhea, full smelling bulky stools and persistent bloating.

I am really starting loosing my mind , i dont know what else to do, does anybody has the same symptoms?

Is it really possible depression and PTSD affect my gut so much and even mimic pancreatic disorters?


----------

